# How to change the artist name on my camera?



## Robin Usagani (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess I found out who sold me the camera LOL.  It is showing his name on my EXIF Data.  How do I put my name on there?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 17, 2010)

I think you have to do it via the software that came with the camera, if memory serves me correctly. I read it in the manual.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 17, 2010)

Maybe his skill will rub on me since im using his camera 

Charles Silverman: Fashion & Beauty Photographer


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 17, 2010)

Take a look at the manual, the menu is where you will find the specific location for entering the camera user info.


----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 17, 2010)

Same for Nikon? I'd be I interested in this as well.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2010)

Ship it to me...I'll send you back an old Nikon D70 in trade, with whatever artist name you want loaded into that field...problem solved. I'll keep the defective Canon, and you can have the Nikon. What name would you like placed into that field?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 17, 2010)

You have to use the EOS Utility software.


----------



## Dao (Nov 17, 2010)

I used the EOS utility to update the camera owner name info on my 40D.  So your 5D maybe the same.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Nov 18, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Take a look at the manual, the menu is where you will find the specific location for entering the camera user info.


 
*yeah...RTFM man! *


----------



## KmH (Nov 18, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> Same for Nikon? I'd be I interested in this as well.


 Page 205 - Nikon D90 Users Manual........


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 18, 2010)

KmH said:


> eric-holmes said:
> 
> 
> > Same for Nikon? I'd be I interested in this as well.
> ...


 No way!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 18, 2010)

I had the software loaded for my T1i already but it doesnt seem to communicate with my 5D.


----------



## amlansanyal (Nov 18, 2010)

it can be done with the eos utility as i did that with my 20D.


----------



## KmH (Nov 18, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > eric-holmes said:
> ...


 Way!


----------



## eric-holmes (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, I found a guy who's EXIF data looks like this...

Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D3S
Lens: 85.0 mm f/1.4
Image Date: 2010-10-17 15:46:21 +0530
Focal Length: 85.0mm (35mm equivalent: 85mm)
Focus Distance: 2.00m
Aperture: f/1.4
Exposure Time: 0.0006 s (1/1600)
ISO equiv: 200
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Auto
Light Source: Unknown
Flash Fired: No
_*Photographer: Mark Gregory
Copyright: Copyright © 2010 Mark Gregory

*_The bold part is what I am interested in doing. The image comment simply gives me this...

Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D90
Image Date: 2010:12:14 17:18:14
Focal Length: 105.0mm (35mm equivalent: 157mm)
Aperture: f/5.6
Exposure Time: 0.017 s (1/60)
ISO equiv: 800
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: Yes (Auto, return light detected)
Color Space: sRGB
_*Comment: ERIC*_

I cannot create a category like he has in his exif. Is there a way to do that?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2010)

i think it is one of the choices on LR3 import.  You can import something without any exif data if you want.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 14, 2010)

The Canon EOS utility, which supposedly can connect to all the Canon digital cameras through the USB port, has an option on the main page "Camera setting/Remote Shooting".  When you press that menu, then the window changes to another display with "My Camera", "Setup" and "My Menu" options on a ribbon bar at the center of the window.  Choosing "Setup" takes to a menu where you can change the Owner's name, Author, Copyright, Date/Time, etc.  Changes here are written back to the camera.  At least on mine.


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> Ok, I found a guy who's EXIF data looks like this...
> 
> _*Photographer: Mark Gregory*_
> _*Copyright: Copyright © 2010 Mark Gregory*_
> ...



Turn on your D90.
Push the Menu button
On the left highlight the 'Wrench'. That's the Set-Up Menu
Scroll down till you see "Image Comment"
Enter the Image Comment menu screen
Select "Input Comment"
Compose your image comment "(C) 2010 Eric Holmes Photography"
Once composed push OK
Select "Attach" and verify there is a check mark in the box.
The D90 doesn't have as much space for a comment as the D3S has.

You can also add it to the IPTC fields when you upload images, using either Nikon Transfer, Lightroom, or Bridge.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 14, 2010)

KmH said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


Whey!


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2010)

tirediron said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


No way!

The page 205 reference didn't seem to work a month ago.


----------



## Laser_Lens_Studio (Jul 29, 2014)

in Nikon go to manu > setting > copy right information. ( i apply this on my Nikon  D7000)
and there you can change author name and also can add copy right.


----------



## benp2k6 (Jul 29, 2014)

Another case of Nikon > Canon.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 29, 2014)

This is simple in the Nikon; it's in the menus.

here's mine:
Artist - Braineack
Copyright - (c) all rights reserved

Do you _really_ have to use software to change this on a Canon?


----------



## CAP (Jul 29, 2014)

Braineack said:


> This is simple in the Nikon; it's in the menus.





Braineack said:


> here's mine:
> Artist - Braineack
> Copyright - (c) all rights reserved
> 
> Do you _really_ have to use software to change this on a Canon?





No you do not need to use the EOS utility or pc software to edit copyright and owner info on canon bodies it can be changed from within the menus.  And is very simple to do.

Well being a canon user i will say it would be neat if i could add fields to my exif data.

But i made a post awhile back with how much stuff canon put in there exif and it was freaky long, My canon 1DX had almost 500 lines if exif data per image.


----------



## paigew (Jul 29, 2014)

this thread is from 2010 

I changed mine right in the menu


----------



## Braineack (Jul 29, 2014)

aw, fail.   this always happens when new members join...


----------



## lambertpix (Jul 29, 2014)

benp2k6 said:


> Another case of Nikon > Canon.
> 
> Sorry guys.



Really??


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2014)

Braineack said:


> aw, fail.   this always happens when new members join...



Sometimes its new members who used search to find questions or answers and didn't check hte last post date - other times spambots bring things up and new people post before a mod can kill the spambot. 

Anyways old thread needs to rest now.


----------

